# Best Gigaminx?



## xray328 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys, my son wants a Gigaminx for Christmas, any suggestions on which one to buy? Thanks


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 11, 2014)

MF8 Gigaminx is the best. A bit expensive, but the quality is AMAZING, much better than c4u.


----------



## Chree (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the Cube4You version... it is, by far, the worst puzzle I own. 

Aim for the MF8 version instead.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't even manage to scramble my C4U. MF8 hands down.


----------

